# Notes from today's practice



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_14473.shtml


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Martell Webster is the talk of training camp. Everyone is impressed by his fluid jumpshot, and the way he moves without the basketball. "Man.. Martell Webster... And I told him this too... He is going to be a real star in this league. He's going to be one of those Kobe Brant kind of guys," admitted Sebastian Telfair. "I really see it, with his talent and his work ethic. The way that kid works when we do practice, and when we do running and stuff like that... Man... I don't see too many guys that can do that."


 :bsmile:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I like it a lot


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

John Nash gets an "attaboy" from me for picking Martell. Those are hard to come by.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks again Nate. Excellent work as always.

Yeah, the Martell stuff looks good. I hope he is really working on his defense, because I would really like to see him get some minutes. Glen rice with a better all around game and no attitude? That would be nice.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

tlong said:


> John Nash gets an "attaboy" from me for picking Martell. Those are hard to come by.


Wow, that is high praise. I'm still not sold on him until I see him play this year. I will admit I've been encouraged more and more by the things we hear about him.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

If half of these things are half true this is allready a better team and I believe will translate into several more wins. Last year we had no stratagy at all. Good read. Thanks Nate.


gatorpops :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :cheers: :angel: :yes: :laugh: :king:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> John Nash gets an "attaboy" from me for picking Martell. Those are hard to come by.


Only probelm is..you then are giving credit to Sebastian for his opinion...That's unlike you to give Sebastian credit for anything, I mean it's a wonder he can see over the inbounds line.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Trading DOWN and picking Webster. :banana:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I can't even really put into words how great it is to see what Nate is doing with this team. The way he teaches them. He's great. I was so impressed. Worth EVERY penny.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Only probelm is..you then are giving credit to Sebastian for his opinion...That's unlike you to give Sebastian credit for anything, I mean it's a wonder he can see over the inbounds line.


Sebastian's opinion is fine. His jumpshot is another matter...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Sebastian's opinion is fine. His jumpshot is another matter...


Speaking of which...Nate I've read that SeaBass took 1000 Js a day over the summer, how does his shot look so far?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Honestly, I haven't seen a lot of it yet. I saw about 30 minutes of practice today, and it was ALL running plays. 

They split the team up into three groups, if I remember correctly it was 

White:
Rube
Joel
Zach
Steve Blake
Charles Smith

Black:
Jarrett Jack
Martell
Outlaw
Miles
Ha

Red:
Bassy
Dixon
Viktor
Clancy
Theo
Monia

All they did was split up and practice running plays. I've never seen it before. Not at a Cheeks practice at least.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Speaking of which...Nate I've read that SeaBass took 1000 Js a day over the summer


1000 is really a lot, he must have built up a lot of stamina and lung power. But the past tense of toke is toked, not took.

barfo


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Speaking of which...Nate I've read that SeaBass took 1000 Js a day over the summer?





barfo said:


> 1000 is really a lot, he must have built up a lot of stamina and lung power. But the past tense of toke is toked, not took.
> 
> barfo


That's just classic. Great catch! Made my stomach hurt from trying not to laugh out loud. Or maybe I'm just tired at the end of the day and getting loopy. 

Thanks barfo for being barfo.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

How did Monia look Nate? Whats his game like ect...

As always thanks!

STOMP


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Quick was just on 1080 the Fan and talked a little bit about Monya. He's a ways away, and has been the most un-impressive player out there...next to Ha.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

QRICH said:


> Quick was just on 1080 the Fan and talked a little bit about Monya. He's a ways away, and has been the most un-impressive player out there...next to Ha.


But then again Quik thinks Damons is great and a fan favorite....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo... you are priceless.

As for Monia, it's getting really discouraging to not ever hear positive thing lately.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe. But also with Martell possibly being better then we thought coming out of the gate, Monya becomes a canidate for the NBDL.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

You can't win them all. I would be very satisfied if reports have been correct, and that Monia will never amount to anythingm but that Webster will be superstar caliber. My guess is the truth lies inbetween. 

One thing I am truely happy with, is that this team should finally be runnig plays, setting picks, and doing things a well coached team is expected to do.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> But then again Quik thinks Damons is great and a fan favorite....


exactly. Over time reporters (and people in general) establish their reputation. After years of reading his stuff, I don't place any value in what JQuick has to say about anything... positive or negative. 

STOMP


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> John Nash gets an "attaboy" from me for picking Martell. Those are hard to come by.


I don't find myself agreeing with tlong too often, but I too would happily eat my words if Martell turns out to be as good as this week's reviews are indicating.

Dan


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

It may be a little early, but i should probably fire up the crow to be consumed asap.. I was one of
the "pick gerald green" guys :clown: .. From all the video ive seen and encouraging words ive heard
about martell im really glad i was wrong. Good pick Nash and co.
Nate is also sounding like the perfect coach/teacher for this team. Really impressed with Nate. :cheers:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Everyone is impressed by his fluid jumpshot, and the way he moves without the basketball. "Man.. Martell Webster... And I told him this too... He is going to be a real star in this league. He's going to be one of those Kobe Bryant kind of guys," admitted Sebastian Telfair. "I really see it, with his talent and his work ethic. The way that kid works when we do practice, and when we do running and stuff like that... Man... I don't see too many guys that can do that."


Yea baby! 

Another great read Nate, thanks. So which group looked the best together? I am sure that Nate is going to mix it up daily until he finds something that appeals to his taste. I am so looking forward to seeing this team play this season. :yes:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

All three groups were running the same play at the end of practice. McMillan wanted to see which one would get it perfect. The Red group got it done on the first run. They just flowed better.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> All three groups were running the same play at the end of practice. McMillan wanted to see which one would get it perfect. The Red group got it done on the first run. They just flowed better.



Of course they finishesd first, they were playing with 6 people! :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice coverage.

It is nice to here good words about the practices. Writers for the papers just don't dig for enough good quote's

Thanks Nate


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I just saw a short report on KEZI about the Blazers practicing in McMinville. They talked about everyone being impressed with Martell, and that he was eating up everything Nate had to say. Then interviewed him and, though I wasn't paying close enough attention to account what he said word for word, it was something to the effect of 'Nate is one of the best coaches I've been around. All the guys are behind his plan and buying in to his plan and working hard to get ready for this season.' He just sounded confident in his coach, and his team mates.

HAAAAALLELUIAH


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

This team will be so different from last year. It is a complete switch.
I think the attendance will go up, win or lose.

We have to take into context that Martell knows Nate and his son from Seattle. I think this team will have a lot of comrodery (?) There are a lot of external ties bringing these guys together.

:clap: RIP CITY BABY!! :clap:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Great read Nate and thank you very much for your additional insight. Greatly appreciated.

Gramps...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Honestly, I haven't seen a lot of it yet. I saw about 30 minutes of practice today, and it was ALL running plays.
> 
> They split the team up into three groups, if I remember correctly it was
> 
> ...



interesting a veteran squad, a young squad and a mixed squad wow nice mix line ups i wouldnt have thought of myself.

Nate how does smith blake dixon theo ha outlaw jack rub....aka the reast of the team look? how real has stoodout from the groups and who do you see developing into leaders on the court, bench and locker room? Cus there are always leaders different from the floor the bench and the lockeroom and who is starting to look like locks for the starting line up? 

Lots of motion glodetrotter weaving? who would you call our "shooters", mid rangers and back to the basket type players? Will we be fast breaking? 

What D will we be playing zone and mantoman? I like a mix of the two to keep the offense forced to change it up, the zone is one of the euro games has been a nice addition to the nba game.

I cant wait till the 22nd! When is the first game?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> interesting a veteran squad, a young squad and a mixed squad wow nice mix line ups i wouldnt have thought of myself.
> 
> Nate how does smith blake dixon theo ha outlaw jack rub....aka the reast of the team look? how real has stoodout from the groups and who do you see developing into leaders on the court, bench and locker room? Cus there are always leaders different from the floor the bench and the lockeroom and who is starting to look like locks for the starting line up?
> 
> ...


Ok, keep in mind, I've only seen the end of one practice, and the whole time they were just practicing plays.

I'm heading back out to McMinnville today, and later I'll be in attendance at an open practice that the Blazers are having for the students of Linfield. 

This is what my impressions were from yesterday - 

Blake: Not very impressive at first glance. Seems to be an ok point guard. His shot didn't look THAT great.

Dixon: There's no way this guy is even 6'3. He's probably closer to 6'1. He can not play the shooting guard position for us. 

Theo: Didn't see a lot of Theo. He was on the far end of the court, and the centers weren't really on display. 

Ha: Still looks super super raw. He seems to be doing ok on running the plays though. I figured he'd be bumbling into people and messing things up. He seems to be picking things up nicely. 

Outlaw: looks great. No surprise there.

Jack: Seems to run the point pretty well, but he just doesn't have the presence that Bassy does. Really quiet. Seems to have a nice outside shot though. 

Rube: The guy almost runs things like a point guard, directing traffic and telling people where to go. The team will really benefit from having Rube just from a leadership standpoint. 

I'm going to go into this more in an article either today or tomorrow, but I think Rube and Bass are the two real leaders of this team. 

I'm thinking the starters right now are Bass, Miles, Randolph, Joel. I have no idea who's going to start at the two. I think it's too early to predict. Once they've played a couple preseason games we should have a better idea. 

I'm almost positive Dixon can't be the starter though. He's too short. It would be almost like going with the same starting backcourt as last year. Too undersized. 

This is also assuming that Zach is ready to go on opening day. There's a real possibility he won't be. I think if that's the case, we MIGHT see a lineup of either Bass, Outlaw, Miles, Joel, or that same group with Ruben instead of TO. 

I didn't get to see any defensive sets. I'll be able to comment more on that tonight. 

As far as offense goes, we are working a lot on spacing, which is great. Spacing and moving without the basketball. These were two of our biggest flaws during the Cheeks era. 

Also, Nate is getting them in shape, I would assume for a reason. I think this team will run.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

thylo said:


> One thing I am truely happy with, is that this team should finally be runnig plays, setting picks, and doing things a well coached team is expected to do.


That will be sweet! :banana: Can't wait!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Nate I can't tell you how much I appreciate that you post here. 

Good on ya mate! :cheers:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Excellent information as always, Nate. Thank you VERY much for writing it up and dropping a link here. So many players (and coaches, and coaching philosophies) to get excited about... I just hope it translates into more wins on the court this season vs. last, and the re-kindling of BlazerMania among the masses here in Portland.

PBF


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks for giving us the inside scoop. some other questions I've been wondering about that hopefully you can address in your article(s): 

Our ex-PG said Outlaw is a superstar in the making. Our current PG says the same thing about Webster. If you were a betting man, who would you pick? 

Do you think Webster is likely to get meaningful minutes this year? Nash went on record early last season that he thought Telfair would be starting "before too long," and he was of course right. Is anybody in the Blazer organization willing to say that about Webster? 

How is Ratliff's shoulder doing? Is he experiencing any pain? Does he expect to miss any games? How many minutes does he think he can handle this year? 

Nate has never really had a running team before. Does he invision more of his offense coming from the half court or from transition this year? 

My instant reaction to the idea that Ruben Patterson is organizing the youngsters is "holy crap!" He has a reputation for not being the sharpest tool in the shed. Is the rest of our team that stupid, is his reputation undeserved, or has he just made a lot of progress since sobering up? 

A lot of guys aren't thrilled to play out of position, especially when they are undersized for that position. On the other hand, Shawn Marion could be the role model for Darius Miles at PF. Miles is leaner, but also taller, a worse rebounder but a better passer. Does Miles like playing the 4? Does he care much? He clearly resented coming off the bench in favor of SAR. Would he equally resent starting, but starting out of position? 

Like I said, I don't expect you to reply to this particular post here. These are just the biggest questions I have right now, and it'd be nice if you can keep a few of them in mind in your coverage.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks any talk about nbdl for some of the players? How did clancy look? You get the sense that they will stay with this team or will they look for a trade?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Mega, Mega Kudos to Nate!!!

Much appreciated.

iWatas


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

When they say Martell is a Kobe Bryant type player, I sure hope they mean skill, not attitude or off-court activities!!!!


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

crandc said:


> When they say Martell is a Kobe Bryant type player, I sure hope they mean skill, not attitude or off-court activities!!!!


I would hope he'd be like Kobe in all these aspects. Kobe the hard worker complies with coaches demands, who doesn't party excessively such that it affects his job. Kobe would be the perfect role model. Save the whole accused rape thing, that would not be good.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

theWanker said:


> thanks for giving us the inside scoop. some other questions I've been wondering about that hopefully you can address in your article(s):
> 
> Our ex-PG said Outlaw is a superstar in the making. Our current PG says the same thing about Webster. If you were a betting man, who would you pick?
> 
> ...


Between Webster and Outlaw, I see two very different players with two very different skill sets. Outlaw is all energy. He is super athletic. He can shoot, drive, and throw down some monster jams. I also like his defense. Webster on the other hand is more laid back. Lets the game come to him. Goes with the flow. Dead-eye shooter, with a decent all-around game.

If I had to choose which will be a superstar, it's a tough question. Webster is a sharp kid. I think he understands the game in ways that Travis does not. I think Martell may turn out to be the "superstar", but I would also say that Travis is going to be a "star" in this league. It might be easier for Travis to get attention though, with his dunks and spectacular plays. 

This leads into crandc's question; what did Bassy mean when he compared Martell to Kobe. Well, trust me, Martell does NOT have the same attitude as Kobe. He is one of the sharpest players I have ever met. Very down to earth. Very well mannered. VERY likeable. Bassy was just comparing Webster to Kobe's talent level. 

At this time, no one to my knowledge has said they think Webster will be starting before the end of the year, however, I think a lot of people believe it. I am one of them. Fact is, the Blazers don't have anyone at the two right now. So unless Charles Smith turns out to be the steal of the summer, I'm fairly confident Martell will be taking over the starting duties around the All-Star break. 

He just needs to get some time under his belt. Get a better feel for the NBA game. If he is able to get into the game and show what he can do, I'm almost positive that Nate will make the move. 

On that note, don't be disappointed if Martell doesn't start this season. Sebastian was a freak. For every Amare Stoudemire or Bassy, there's at least five or six other high school players that didn't make it until three or four years into their career (I.E. Tracy McGrady, Jermaine O'Neal). 

It somewhat concerns me that we don't have a shooting guard on hand to tutor Martell. He won't have the benefit of a veteran to show him the ropes. I wish we could get Reggie Miller in here to coach him a bit. 

Don't worry about Rube leading the young guys. Of all the veterans over the past couple years, it was Rube that took Travis under his wing and showed him the ropes. He has always been encouraging Travis. I have a great deal of respect for Rube, I just hope he doesn't get upset if he isn't getting the minutes. 

Rube isn't stupid. He is one of the better guys to talk to for an interview, and he has been very helpful in helping the young guys understand what Nate is trying to do. He's also actually one of the nicer veterans I've run across (except for when they lose). He's a true competitor. 

Would Miles resent playing out of position? Well, I think that question will be better answered once preseason begins. I know he has been used at the four in the past by Cleveland, maybe even LA. I think Darius just wants to play. His biggest problem with Maurice was that he wasn't getting consistent PT. I'll ask him more about it. I think he just wants to help the team win at this point. 

I can't answer on Ratliff or the offense just yet. It looked like they were running halfcourt sets yesterday, but I expect them to run. I'll try to find out more in the new days. 

Sheesh, I've done more writing on this site than I have on Hoopsworld :biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Probably more than anything we all want to "see" what is going on with players and coaches and we are most fortunate to have Nate as our eyes! Maybe that should be his new nickname. *EYES!!!!* Thanks so much Nate. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

how did sam clancy look?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> how did sam clancy look?


I didnt' get to see a lot of him, but when they were running the floor he looked REALLY slow. I honestly do think we will see a trade at some point this season. We need to get rid of a small forward, and we need better veteran help at the power forward and the shooting guard positions.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What SF would you get rid of? Also, You never know what Nash is going to do, I just have to wonder what PF out there he's possibly looking at?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Which small forward would I get rid of? That's a tough one... I really like Darius. He's a good guy. He has loads of talent. But he just doesn't want it. Not like Outlaw. Travis is the future of this franchise at that position. 

Plus, Viktor is the perfect backup small forward. High energy, hustles, can hit the shot. Great defender. Not to mention he doesn't mind coming off the bench. He's the consumate teammate. 

With a small forward rotation of TO and Vik, we're set for the next ten years.

I would be sorry to see Darius go, but he simply doesn't fit the new image. At least not in my opinion.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

So, do you think Clancy has a chance? I would like to see Nash go after a PF that's a nice contrast to Randolph : 6'10", Athletic, Shot-blocking PF would be nice. But who? Maybe go after Nene?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nene would work, but he doesn't want to come off the bench... I just think Clancy is too slow and not athletic enough. Reminds me of Gary Trent, but slower.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> I would hope he'd be like Kobe in all these aspects. Kobe the hard worker complies with coaches demands, who doesn't party excessively such that it affects his job. Kobe would be the perfect role model. Save the whole accused rape thing, that would not be good.


Save the whole similar senerios/accusations by multiple hotel workers including a Portland lady... This post of yours flies completely in the face of all the prima donna charges that Phil Jackson detailed in his book as well. I hope that Martell aims much higher then following the personal standards/conduct set by that conceited piece of bleep. In no way do I see Kobe as a team guy... he's a ME! ME! ME! guy if there ever was one. A gifted ballplayer for sure, but I'd much rather Martell emulate RIP or Ray in his approach.

STOMP


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Save the whole similar senerios/accusations by multiple hotel workers including a Portland lady... This post of yours flies completely in the face of all the prima donna charges that Phil Jackson detailed in his book as well. I hope that Martell aims much higher then following the personal standards/conduct set by that conceited piece of bleep. In no way do I see Kobe as a team guy... he's a ME! ME! ME! guy if there ever was one. A gifted ballplayer for sure, but I'd much rather Martell emulate RIP or Ray in his approach.
> 
> STOMP


Read the book for yourself. Spouting media garbage will do little sway me. Kobe is a better basketball player than RIP or Ray, why would he want to aim lower than neccessary?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Read the book for yourself. Spouting media garbage will do little sway me. Kobe is a better basketball player than RIP or Ray, why would he want to aim lower than neccessary?


I did read the book. I'm not talking about god given talents (like height, jumping ability, and general athletism which Kobe has over those guys), I'm addressing being a teammate and decent human being. Kobe is a physical freak, no doubt, he's also an established ME! ME! ME! prima donna and not the sort of guy I'd like to see anyone, let alone the recent lotto pick of my beloved PTBs to emulate. 

I couldn't care less about swaying you btw... you're free to believe whatever you want.

STOMP


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I did read the book. I'm not talking about god given talents (like height, jumping ability, and general athletism which Kobe has over those guys), I'm addressing being a teammate and decent human being. Kobe is a physical freak, no doubt, he's also an established ME! ME! ME! prima donna and not the sort of guy I'd like to see anyone, let alone the recent lotto pick of my beloved PTBs to emulate.
> 
> I couldn't care less about swaying you btw... you're free to believe whatever you want.
> 
> STOMP


Your anger towards the kid is baffling. Don't get yourself worked up over fiction.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Nate, nice to see some objective reporting regarding Ruben. It's refreshing to get a take that looks at his productivity, leadership, and general character, not just his past transgressions. I've felt he's been a great, and underused, addition to the team ever since arriving. If given more of a chance, I think he'd be as beloved as Kersey.

Dan


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Your anger towards the kid is baffling. Don't get yourself worked up over fiction.


My anger or your silly idol worship? Whats baffling is that you'd think you could play Fauxbe nonsense outside of a Laker forum let alone here. IMO Kobe has demonstrated what a fake selfish bleep he is long before he was charged with felony rape... pretty much since he forced his way into LA.

Talented? Heck yeah. Someone who I'd hope Martell would try to be like? Please...

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Question for you, Nate. I'm curious if you've figured out the room-mate pairings. Maybe it's a silly thing to wonder about but, I'm guessing the coaching staff put some thought into that and it might lead to some interesting insights into what the staff is thinking. Courtside told us once that Blake and Monia/ya were together I think. Beyond that I've not got a clue. Regardless, thanks for the great reporting!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Which small forward would I get rid of? That's a tough one... I really like Darius. He's a good guy. He has loads of talent. But he just doesn't want it. Not like Outlaw. Travis is the future of this franchise at that position.
> 
> Plus, Viktor is the perfect backup small forward. High energy, hustles, can hit the shot. Great defender. Not to mention he doesn't mind coming off the bench. He's the consumate teammate.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.....Darius needs to play extremely good basketball and keep his nose clean or I think he's out of Portland by the trade deadline...Outlaw is on pace to become a star in this league and Viktor is the ideal backup who seems like someone who is willing to except his role.....This team is set at the 3 for years to come...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Between Webster and Outlaw, I see two very different players with two very different skill sets. Outlaw is all energy. He is super athletic. He can shoot, drive, and throw down some monster jams. I also like his defense. Webster on the other hand is more laid back. Lets the game come to him. Goes with the flow. Dead-eye shooter, with a decent all-around game.
> 
> If I had to choose which will be a superstar, it's a tough question. Webster is a sharp kid. I think he understands the game in ways that Travis does not. I think Martell may turn out to be the "superstar", but I would also say that Travis is going to be a "star" in this league. It might be easier for Travis to get attention though, with his dunks and spectacular plays.
> 
> ...


thanks for such a detailed reply. it was certainly much more than I hoped for. I think several of your points would be great subjects for articles on their own. 

it's great to hear you are so high on Webster. however, I seem to remember a while ago you were also high on Qyntel Woods, and I don't mean to say that in any sort of accusing way. (I myself thought Woods had everything but the brains to be a star.) I'm just pointing out that many of us tend to focus on the high end of the "potential spectrum" when looking at really young prospects. 

kind of like with gorgeous women. you see a hot little number with the perfect body, great smile and a nice voice, and all the giant blind spots in your knowledge of her get filled in with your best hopes. she's generous, smart, funny and heterosexual (although she has dabbled a bit) before she's even said a word to you. 

similarly, one sees Webster's height, conditioning and silky jumper and you assume that he's also a decent person, has tons of smarts, mature beyond his years, and can play a lick of defense.

I think we Blazer fans in particular are especially prone to this sin of "filling in the gaps." that's why so many here get disillusioned so quickly when someone has a bad encounter in a mall with Randolph. it's tough to confront our own illusions when the gorgeous blonde turns out to have an obnoxious stoner side. 

anyway, thanks again for your updates. you are the best source around (IMO) on the real story of events in Blazerville.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

theWanker said:


> thanks for such a detailed reply. it was certainly much more than I hoped for.


Not that I didn't enjoy reading Nate's response to your many questions theWanker, but I wish I could have gotten just a smidgen of that sort of first hand/insightful response to my question about how Monya has looked so far... :angel: 

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so you think they are looking to trade miles no matter what?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Not that I didn't enjoy reading Nate's response to your many questions theWanker, but I wish I could have gotten just a smidgen of that sort of first hand/insightful response to my question about how Monya has looked so far... :angel:


Just saw Nathan's most recent post where he went into Sergei's performance so far... so move along, nothing to see here. 

Thanks Nate

STOMP


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

theWanker said:


> thanks for such a detailed reply. it was certainly much more than I hoped for. I think several of your points would be great subjects for articles on their own.
> 
> it's great to hear you are so high on Webster. however, I seem to remember a while ago you were also high on Qyntel Woods, and I don't mean to say that in any sort of accusing way. (I myself thought Woods had everything but the brains to be a star.) I'm just pointing out that many of us tend to focus on the high end of the "potential spectrum" when looking at really young prospects.
> 
> ...


There's no denying it, I was flat out wrong about Qyntel. But I think a lot of us were. How were we to predict how quickly he would turn into a headcase? And trust me, he was fine at the beginning of the season. He had a good attitude, he was playing decent ball, and I felt he had a real future with the team. But as the season wore on, and as his playing time became less and less, I saw his attitude deteriorate. He went from a very friendly guy in the locker room, to someone who was very bitter and very damaged. 

However, I would like to think my track record is pretty good :yes: . I said Travis would be a good player when he wasn't even off the injured list, he certainly looks to be heading that way. I said the day I met Telfair, this kid is going to be a star. Jason Quick wrote that Dickau was outplaying him. It certainly looks like Bass is on his way as well. :clap: 

Obviously it's still early, but trust me, I'm not the only one who sees Webster in this way. Most of the media agree. I wish there was a way for you guys to talk to him in person and see what I see. The kid is SHARP. Very intelligent. I've delt with high school rookies the past three training camps, and Martell is the most impressive by far. 

But I appreciate the kind words. As bad as it is, I am still a fan of this team. It hurts my legitimacy because I can't be as "objective" as some of the other writes (in theory). I just try to give you guys what I know I would want to hear about. 

Seriously though, I am completely open to any and all constructive criticism. I want to get better.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

how is HA improving, many on the olive boatd think he is going to the dl and he isnt improving and that clancy will take his spot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> how is HA improving, many on the olive boatd think he is going to the dl and he isnt improving and that clancy will take his spot.


many on the olive board isn't exactly a great endorsement.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hap said:


> many on the olive board isn't exactly a great endorsement.



lol i know  I think the most retarded thing is they think that HA or Monya will get cut for Clancy


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hap said:


> many on the olive board isn't exactly a great endorsement.



lol i know  I think the most retarded thing is they think that HA or Monya will get cut for Clancy and that clancy will be the starter at the 4!!!!!!


----------

